# Konica autoreflex tc battery?



## tomanizzle (May 30, 2008)

my dad has this camera sitting around and i decided i want to start messing around with it. only problem is it needs batteries for its light meter thing. does anyone know where i can find the batteries? i checked radioshack and they did not have it.

ps. the batteries are px-13 px-625 or epc-13


----------



## compur (May 30, 2008)

Those batteries were discontinued due to their mercury content.

Here is a good replacement.

Larger photo suppliers have them or you may find them on eBay or another
web source.


----------

